# Canning lid information



## bottlerocket (Aug 29, 2013)

I have what is a porcelain canning lid that I would like information on please.
 It is printed around the outside GENUINE PORCELAIN LINED BOYD'S.
 In the center there is a cross with H F J CO  around the inside of the cross.
 On the back there is 14

 The other glass lid (not sure is a lid) looks like it may be a canning lid.
 It is glass and an embossed picture of the white house and WHITE HOUSE 
 printed below the picture. Any idea what this is and other info on it?

 Thanks in advanced for any info. This is a great site by the way.


----------



## MNJars (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm not sure about the White House jars, but it probably went to one of those.

 The cross is the "Hero's Cross".  HFJCo stands for Hero Fruit Jar Company.  It looks like a porcelain insert for a zinc lid.


----------



## botlguy (Aug 29, 2013)

The White House lid is called an "Insert" used on jars in conjunction with a screw on band. They are product jars, sold with contents but can be re-used for preserving purposes. This item has a few dollars worth.

 The "Milk Glass" or "Porcelain" object is the liner of a Zinc fruit / canning jar lid made for the Hero Fruit Jar Company to fit their MASON'S (CROSS) PATENT NOV. 30TH 1858 jars. (Less common would be with the "Cross" on the reverse of the jar) The top of the screw on zinc lid would have had incuse / stamped cross, lettering and numbers giving additional information. This item should be worth a few dollars to someone who needs it to perhaps replace a broken one.

 Hope that helps some.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Aug 29, 2013)

The clear insert is for a White House Vinegar jar.  The mouth of the jar is slightly smaller than a regular size mason jar, so it's the metal screw band that connects the lid to the jar that's really hard to find.  The milk glass insert is the liner to a zinc lid - it's what's left after the zinc lid has rusted/corroded away.  Not much value for either one in my opinion without the corresponding metal parts.  -Tammy


----------



## bottlerocket (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks MN, After doing more searches, a posting on this site in 2011 was an iquiry on where to find a white house lid. 
 Well HAHA I have one.
 Does anyone know of an age to these white house lids?
 What about the Porcelain lid shown? A search says the logo was used bteween 1883-1908.
 Could this lid be that old?
 What a score if it was!


----------



## bottlerocket (Aug 29, 2013)

WOW, really quick replies, Thanks All.
 Great information!


----------



## MNJars (Aug 29, 2013)

I'd bet that lid is that old.  The jar that goes with it would be that old as well.  They don't call them antique jars for nothing!


----------

